# Marriott grande vista 2 bedroom dec 1-8,2017 - $700



## sb2313 (Oct 21, 2017)

2 bedroom at Marriott grande vista in Orlando Florida! This is an owner week, not an exchange, so book with confidence. Any questions or interest, please pm me.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Oct 24, 2017)

sb2313 said:


> 2 bedroom at Marriott grande vista in Orlando Florida! This is an owner week, not an exchange, so book with confidence. Any questions or interest, please pm me.



Hi. Is the villa still available? How much are you asking for? Would you consider a trade with a Vistana Villa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forestgump14 (Oct 25, 2017)

LOL


----------



## sb2313 (Nov 2, 2017)

Still available!


----------



## sb2313 (Nov 9, 2017)

Make an offer!


----------



## sb2313 (Nov 16, 2017)

Bump


----------



## sb2313 (Nov 19, 2017)

Bump


----------



## forestgump14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Great resort and a steal at this price


----------



## DougP (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi,
Do you have the option of moving it to Dec 2-9?


----------

